

Researcher shows that black holes do not exist - staatsgeheim
http://phys.org/news/2014-09-black-holes.html

======
BigTuna
Alternative theories are fine but this doesn't explain any of the observations
that have led us to believe black holes exist in the first place. If black
holes don't exist, what exactly is Saggitarius A* then? The stars at the
center of our galaxy are orbiting something invisible and truly massive (about
4 million solar masses.)

